# BBA and cherry shrimp?



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Hi All
I've read in a few places that cherry shrimp will eat bba - can anyone verify this? Also, is it only cherry shrimp or any neocaridina?

Second part to this is - does anyone know if peacock gudgeons will eat adult cherry shrimp?
Thanks!


----------



## Atzau (Aug 17, 2012)

Wiccandove said:


> Hi All
> I've read in a few places that cherry shrimp will eat bba - can anyone verify this? Also, is it only cherry shrimp or any neocaridina?
> 
> Second part to this is - does anyone know if peacock gudgeons will eat adult cherry shrimp?
> Thanks!


I've seen mine pick at the BBA but I'm not sure if ther're just picking things off the bba to eat. I'd they do, they done eat enough to deal with what's in my tanks. lol... but IF cherry shrimp do, I'd assume all neocardinia do...


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

They will pick at it but they don't really eat it


Daniel K


----------

